# turn ons for men and woman. lets talk dirty lol



## needMoreMoney (Dec 22, 2012)

I have a gf and a beautiful one at that, shes smart , amazing cook, massage therapist , shorter and amaxing body. Really her only flaw is her attitude which I can deal w because I have a bigger one lol but what im most attracted to is her way of seducing me, especially when im high. Shes 22 w 34d super firm perky boobs and a nice round tight butt and everything is a go but anal lol I csn keep going but I want to hear from you guys and girls. Ps big boobs and sexy outfits and a secy bj get me going.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 22, 2012)




----------



## Metasynth (Dec 22, 2012)

I like to turn on with LSD.


----------



## Ringsixty (Dec 22, 2012)

Aggressive women ,that know what they want in bed! Nasty, but not too nasty.
That be a turn on 4 me.


----------



## Doobius1 (Dec 22, 2012)

I just had my first older woman. Now Im 49 here. This woman was wild barking out orders. 'lick my nipples yea thats it' i love aggressive women too. Vocal women who know what they want. Better stop Im gettin a boner just thinkin bout the old doll. She'd be giving me head and stop and look up at me and say 'God I LOVE sucking your cock'. Now THAT was a turn on. You asked


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 22, 2012)

Gotta love screamers


----------



## needMoreMoney (Dec 22, 2012)

Hell yeah. Or biting, I like pain in some areas lol


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 22, 2012)

Doobius1 said:


> *I just had my first older woman*. Now Im 49 here. This woman was wild barking out orders. 'lick my nipples yea thats it' i love aggressive women too. Vocal women who know what they want. Better stop Im gettin a boner just thinkin bout the old doll. She'd be giving me head and stop and look up at me and say 'God I LOVE sucking your cock'. Now THAT was a turn on. You asked


We talkin' Betty White old or Famke Janssen old?


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Dec 22, 2012)

needMoreMoney said:


> Hell yeah. Or biting, I like pain in some areas lol


Took it just a step too far for me


----------



## infinitihigh (Dec 22, 2012)

Slapping the booty and biting the nipples!!!!


----------



## aknight3 (Dec 22, 2012)

i really really like female butt.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 22, 2012)

aknight3 said:


> i really really like female butt.


It's nice!! cn


----------



## Doobius1 (Dec 22, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> We talkin' Betty White old or Famke Janssen old?


Ive always been with younger women. This lady is around 53-54. She is the Black Widow. Drew me in, had her way with me and disposed of the body. It was awesome.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 22, 2012)

Doobius1 said:


> Ive always been with younger women. This lady is around 53-54. She is the Black Widow. Drew me in, had her way with me and disposed of the body. It was awesome.


Top tip: never offer a Black Widow or a Praying Mantis "a little head". cn


----------



## needMoreMoney (Dec 22, 2012)

Hepheatus- no where near the rear lol just frontal areas. Try it you may just like. No need to be shy ha


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 23, 2012)

Doobius1 said:


> Ive always been with younger women. This lady is around 53-54. She is the Black Widow. Drew me in, had her way with me and disposed of the body. It was awesome.


I had the chance to be with a woman that old, I passed it up due to my age, it seemed a bit unusual to me at the time, I'm half her age.. Glad you enjoyed it though, you probably had twice the experience I would have had, so no regrets.. 

What was the best part? I'd think older women would be much more fine tuned to what they liked and what they knew other gent's liked, I'd imagine they'd be wonderful at giving head, am I right?


----------



## Doobius1 (Dec 23, 2012)

We were into some heavy foreplay when she said lets go outside and smoke a doob. We got out on the deck, I fired up some Black Widow (no shit! Check my posts). She dropped to her knees and gave me the best bj of my life. I smoked the whole joint but she was doing all the inhaling. I strongly recommend finding a widow who hasnt been fucked in 2 years. I think she was really fucking her dead hubby. Very erotic. We started at 10:30 and ended at 1:30 in the morning.


----------



## Doobius1 (Dec 23, 2012)

When was the last time some of you younger fellas gave your lady friend a 3 hour session? Slow and steady wins the race. This lady had these little shaky vibrating orgasms. Most women Ive been with are screaming when they cum. Its real obvious. This lady was on her 3rd or 4th before I realized she was orgasming


----------



## greenswag (Dec 23, 2012)

*raises hands* just before thanksgiving was the last time I went three hours. Best sex of my life lol, including the best bj. Up until then I didn't care for bj's but now I love em! lol and older women are the best. Mid 20's and up kthanks (coming from someone who's 18, so that is older for me). I don't like the stupid slutty college chicks unless they are ridiculous hot which I luckily was able to get with one like that once. But of course being in college she was kind of crazy >< I like them more mature.


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (Dec 23, 2012)

Man hands on women are a *TURN OFF* or un-manicured or dirty nails.. makes me throw up a little now.

Short hair, humor, glasses a *TURN ON*!


----------



## needMoreMoney (Dec 24, 2012)

Seems like everytime I smoke it goes for 2 hrs, im 23 and she's 22. We been together over 8 yrs and know eachother well. She cant deep throat but she can swallow 5 inches, I wish I could put a pic on here but id hate to see my gf all over the internet lol


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 24, 2012)

hope this aint too off subject... but, i dig bigger girls. bbw's i geuss lol. big boobs and nice curves! i just cannot get anything out of a little skinny chick. no offense all you pretty skinny girls out there!


----------



## needMoreMoney (Dec 26, 2012)

I can't do a girl without curves and dds drive me crazy lol but my gf is not skinny but normal id ssy. Size 7 jeans.


----------



## Ndodson79605 (Dec 26, 2012)

needMoreMoney said:


> I can't do a girl without curves and dds drive me crazy lol but my gf is not skinny but normal id ssy. Size 7 jeans.


Mmmhm. Not a big fan of those super skinny chicks. I mean, I went through the shallow phase in JR High and High School, but now that I'm older, I realize that chicks with curves are sexier than chicks that look like Skeletor. Plus, when your bone rubs against her bones, it don't feel pleasant. But if there's some meat on them bones, best believe I'm diving into the silk pond. Lol. That's why I love my wife. She's 4'11", thick, and wears it well. Nice round booty. Perky DD's. And well.....I think I gotta go wake her up from her nap. Giggity!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 27, 2012)

smellzlikeskunkyum said:


> hope this aint too off subject... but, i dig bigger girls. bbw's i geuss lol. big boobs and nice curves! i just cannot get anything out of a little skinny chick. no offense all you pretty skinny girls out there!


I've only ever slept with bigger girls, though I'd love to try out a petite chick. I've seen plenty of pictures of both, I still find bigger girls very attractive, but since I've never been with the smaller, compact, petite frame, I'm kind of dying to try it out. Seems like they'd be easier to pick up and move, put em in any position.. that sort of thing.. But big tits are hard to find on a petite frame, and those that you do are usually already with someone.. That's an interesting, and quite appealing frame. Small body, big tits. Most are already taken, and the ones that aren't are usually a bit nutty! Been with one larger girl who gave head like her life depended on it, so that's a definite myth! They say bigger girls give better head, but in my experiences, it's false. _Better_ girls give better head. Those that like it, it's all about enthusiasm, not size. Even watching porn can tell you that much.. I just saw a clip of a woman who you could *blatantly* tell liked giving head, I want to send this clip out to every girl I know, but that'd be creepy. Every girl here, on RIU should PM me and ask me for this clip, because *THIS *is what your guy wants! 

I look up how to give better head to a woman, I research it, do they? Am I meeting the wrong women? 

To be honest, I feel like I've only ever been with sexually selfish women, besides maybe one.. Other than that, they've all been in it for themselves, especially the last.. What a pain in the ass that is..


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 27, 2012)

Ndodson79605 said:


> Mmmhm. Not a big fan of those super skinny chicks. I mean, I went through the shallow phase in JR High and High School, but now that I'm older, I realize that chicks with curves are sexier than chicks that look like Skeletor. Plus, when your bone rubs against her bones, it don't feel pleasant. But if there's some meat on them bones, best believe I'm diving into the silk pond. Lol. That's why I love my wife.* She's 4'11", thick, and wears it well. Nice round booty. Perky DD's.* And well.....I think I gotta go wake her up from her nap. Giggity!


Piiiiiiiiiiiics!


----------



## Doobius1 (Dec 27, 2012)

The bigger the cushion the sweeter the pushin
The looser the waistband the deeper the quicksand
Big Bottoms drive me outta my mind
How can I leave this 'behind'


----------



## Ndodson79605 (Dec 27, 2012)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Piiiiiiiiiiiics!


Nuh-uh. I don't show and tell. Don't feel comfortable showing pics of my old lady to a bunch of dudes I never met. Sorry. Just not that generous.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 27, 2012)

greenswag said:


> *raises hands* just before thanksgiving was the last time I went three hours. Best sex of my life lol, including the best bj. Up until then I didn't care for bj's but now I love em! lol and older women are the best. Mid 20's and up kthanks (coming from someone who's 18, so that is older for me). I don't like the stupid slutty college chicks unless they are ridiculous hot which I luckily was able to get with one like that once. But of course being in college she was kind of crazy >< I like them more mature.


I hear ya on the BJ's. I'm very visual, and the sight of a vagina/ass really gets me off. Looking down at someone sucking lil' st0w ...... not so much. It feels good and all, but I can go days without popping the cork from a BJ.


----------



## bde0001 (Dec 27, 2012)

sucking titties and and getting head....


----------



## bde0001 (Dec 27, 2012)

petite chicks with c-d perky titties and a nice round plump ass. yesssss veryyyy niceeee.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 27, 2012)

st0wandgrow said:


> I hear ya on the BJ's. I'm very visual, and the sight of a vagina/ass really gets me off. Looking down at someone sucking lil' st0w ...... not so much. It feels good and all, but I can go days without popping the cork from a BJ.


69 ftw!
Not only do you get Oral Bobberts, but the especial joy of something held wide open in extreme close-up!


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 27, 2012)

Female orgasms.


----------



## hereshegrows (Dec 28, 2012)

I hope to keep this classy gentlemen, but from the female prospective, what turns us on is knowing that we turn you on. Making a woman feel appreciated for her beauty can really heat things up...say something nice...spend time touching us with our cloths on first...let us know you want us and we drive you crazy with desire and we'll be happy to please you in return...(well, me anyway the best lover I've ever know would take his time kissing and caressing me, he would take my cloths and tug them tight, synching them around me. Then he'd press himself against me letting me know what I was in for...he would lift me and pin me and would let me feel his strength...ooooh I miss him.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 28, 2012)

hereshegrows said:


> I hope to keep this classy gentlemen, but from the female prospective, what turns us on is knowing that we turn you on. Making a woman feel appreciated for her beauty can really heat things up...say something nice...spend time touching us with our cloths on first...let us know you want us and we drive you crazy with desire and we'll be happy to please you in return...(well, me anyway the best lover I've ever know would take his time kissing and caressing me, he would take my cloths and tug them tight, synching them around me. Then he'd press himself against me letting me know what I was in for...he would lift me and pin me and would let me feel his strength...ooooh I miss him.


<st0wandgrow taking notes>


----------



## heathaa (Dec 28, 2012)

This is a sausage fest


----------



## D3monic (Dec 28, 2012)

Turn ons or fettishes? I'm attracted to preggo's for some reason. maybe thus the 3 kids. Not like the last couple months preggo though. Everything has its limits. 
Red heads, but not carrot tops. 
A lil bj and prostate massage will do the trick
love a nice ass more than anything. Got to have the right texture though. Not too hard or soft. 
Sex, I can go all night but give me some play time and I can make my self cum just playing wif her. LOVE making them squirt. Nothings more satisfying than her writhing on the bed soaking wet trembling out of it like a cat on catnip.


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 28, 2012)

The Internet is a sausage fest 

Go into a lesbian chat room... It's all dudes.


----------



## D3monic (Dec 28, 2012)

Indagrow said:


> The Internet is a sausage fest
> 
> Go into a lesbian chat room... It's all dudes.


Wouldn't be able to tell the difference either way. Still talkin nascar and mullets 

btw am I the only one that noticed the PT cruizer turned into a dike mobile? I mean like 97% of the time. The drivers all look exactly the same. Heavy set obviously gay woman with mens haircut and 50/50 chance of glasses.


----------



## JustAnotherUser (Dec 28, 2012)

LOVE the thread hahahaha fucking awesome storys, i've been with bigger and skinny girls, has to be the bigger girls for me, not fat like obese , just curvy, they got the things i like to grab hold of 
I do need me an older chick though, that i haven't done yet, something along these lines... i'm not asking too much am i??
names Carol vorderman for anyone wondering, she won rear of the year 2012 and hosted the tv show countdown here in the UK. dat asssss !!!


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 28, 2012)

hereshegrows said:


> I hope to keep this classy gentlemen, but from the female prospective, what turns us on is knowing that we turn you on. Making a woman feel appreciated for her beauty can really heat things up...say something nice...spend time touching us with our cloths on first...let us know you want us and we drive you crazy with desire and we'll be happy to please you in return...(well, me anyway the best lover I've ever know would take his time kissing and caressing me, he would take my cloths and tug them tight, synching them around me. Then he'd press himself against me letting me know what I was in for...he would lift me and pin me and would let me feel his strength...ooooh I miss him.


The wall pin is a classic.


----------



## bde0001 (Dec 28, 2012)

just wanted to share this ....She is so sexy


----------



## bde0001 (Dec 28, 2012)

View attachment 2458722 this one tooo


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 28, 2012)

Mmmm yummy


----------



## hereshegrows (Dec 29, 2012)

OGEvilgenius said:


> The wall pin is a classic.


Yes, it is...a move also employed by Tiger Woods I've read. A Tiger on and off the course...Grrrrrr


----------



## rooky1985 (Dec 29, 2012)

skirt with no panties. If you dedicate enough time and express your want for sexual exploration she may go for anal. Hopefully she hasn't tried it and the guy was a dick and rushed his way in. I have never been in a relationship without having anal sex because I took it slow and didn't rush her. If you do get in use lots of water based lube or she may never let you back in if it is an awful exoerience for her. My buddy tried it with ky warming and set his girls ass on fire and he has never been back.


----------



## Doobius1 (Dec 29, 2012)

rooky1985 said:


> My buddy tried it with ky warming and set his girls ass on fire and he has never been back.


Thanks for the all out full belly laugh


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 29, 2012)

Doobius1 said:


> Thanks for the all out full belly laugh


almost tried that last night, i had a few too many Xanax and was like "hey lets use this!!" she was like FU^% YOU!! r u tryin to kill me? lol glad that it went better than that!



When a hot BBW knows shes turing u on, thats a great mutual feeling. Like that huge breasted librarian, you always dreamed about, catches you looking at her cleavage as she bent over to put a big book away. you're worried you're the only one turned on, and you expect her to get mad or embarrased. instead she stares right back and gives you a naughty smile.


----------



## rooky1985 (Dec 29, 2012)

Doobius1 said:


> Thanks for the all out full belly laugh


He said she tried to climb the wall, shes a rather big girl so I wish I could have seen it!! LMAO


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 29, 2012)

Doobius1 said:


> Thanks for the all out full belly laugh


That was funny!

What's your avatar? Is that a deuce sitting in a TGA coffee cup?


----------



## Doobius1 (Dec 30, 2012)

st0wandgrow said:


> That was funny!
> 
> What's your avatar? Is that a deuce sitting in a TGA coffee cup?


it was a freebie mug from Attitude. I grew some Vortex out and thought it would make a cool pic.


----------



## Doobius1 (Dec 30, 2012)

heathaa said:


> This is a sausage fest


Ya guess we were all hoping Sunni or some of the other hot chicks where gonna come here and tell us about the time.....


----------



## brimck325 (Dec 30, 2012)

bde0001, hey bro,i gotta tell ya that broad looks like she's been rode hard and put away wet. straight up bar whore.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 31, 2012)

Turn ons would include; confidence, a direct 'no bullshit' attitude, a clean person, this includes hygiene, living spaces, cars, shoes, etc.. A girl with a messy apartment, messy bedroom, messy bathroom, messy car tells me more than her words ever could! To put an ! on this subject, allow me to clarify! I was with a chick once who would go to work, I'd clean the entire apartment from top to bottom, dust, dishes, sweep, vacuum, mop, everything! THE NEXT DAY I'd see q-tips on the floor in the vanity, used floss, shoes/clothes strewn about, dishes in the sink, the bed, not made.. FUCK! Maybe this doesn't go for everyone, but if you can't keep an apartment clean for ONE WEEK, how do you think that looks on your 'wife' resume? (not to mention this chick wanted to seal the deal..), nice (if you're a dick to a waiter or someone you're paying for their service, fuck you!), thin waist, nice sized hips, tits: I'm a big fan of all tits, big, small, doesn't matter nearly as much as how confident YOU are to have them. I was with a 10/10 with small tits one time and she made absolutely sure to inform me she wasn't satisfied with them before I saw them.. From a guys perspective (mine anyway), your tits don't matter nearly as much as your opinion of them, be proud, confident, even _excited_ for me to see them, and I WILL BE! I'm lucky enough to even be in this position, and I wouldn't be here if I didn't *want *to be here! Do you think the sight of your tits is going to make me say "oh fuck this, eww, gross!", let me inform you, FUCK NO it won't! You could have mangled, lopsided, Total Recall type tits and I'd still be in heaven! Stop worrying so much about your tits! It's like pizza, even when it's bad, it's still fuckin' good! Sexy underwear/lingerie, surprising me right when I get home from work, surprising me by waking me up fondling my sexy bits, whispering sexy things to me in public, like "I'm not wearing any panties", "I'm so fucking horny right now", "I bet you wish you were inside me right now, huh?", "You look so fucking sexy right now", etc.. Even tiny gestures like looks from across the room, lip bites, the smallest of touches, like running your fingers through my hair (or lack there of in my case!), popping out your ass so only I notice, talking to guys that would make me jealous while looking at me, a good perfume.. So much! 

Turn offs would include; "lights OFF!" under all circumstances.. OK, so I'm supposed to sit here and get off on just the feeling without even seeing shit when males tend to need some sort of visual to come to climax? GENIUS! Bad hygiene (smells mainly.. come on.. I shower before sexy times, shouldn't you?).. Unsightly hair, armpit hair, leg hair, asshole hair... come on, I take care of my shit, am I not worth the extra effort? Dead fish.. Really? You're just gonna lay there...? "I'm too tired"... well I guess it doesn't matter since you got yours.. DICK! "Porn? EW!" Well fuck, can we turn the lights on then?! "I'm fat.." Gee, I hadn't noticed, look how much I care! Can I fuck you with the lights on now and can you stop bitching about it or, even better, _do something about it_ if you don't like it!? "Do you wanna come to my family's house for dinner?" (they hate me) "noooot really..." "ugh! You never want to do shit with me!" "....", that was one of the major things in my last relationship, she'd invite me to things she knew I hated, bars, parties, family dinners, then would act totally shocked and upset when I'd turn em down.. I reasoned, would she want to be invited on hikes, to amazing action or scifi movies, wind tunnel skydiving? OF COURSE FUCKING NOT! Where is the sense in me asking her, then, knowing she DOESN'T WANT TO DO ANY OF THAT SHIT, getting mad at her or throwing some kind of fit because of it?! Total nonsense!


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 31, 2012)

^^ C'mon Pad, I sense your holding a lot back. Tell us how you _really_ feel  A man who knows exactly what he wants and, more importantly, doesn't want. Excellent. Gotta spread the rep before giving you more, great post...


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 31, 2012)

lol Thanks T

Another turn off, constantly wanting to go through your shit! 

What's with people doing that? I'm not an idiot, lack of trust, but why would you be with someone you didn't trust? If you trust them, why would you need to read texts, mail, email, or listen to voicemails? 

A chick who thinks she can hit you because you can't/won't hit her back. I won't unless some chick is brandishing a weapon or I honestly feared for my safety or the safety of someone else, but that doesn't give them a free pass to throw punches

JEALOUSY! You're no longer _allowed_ to be friends with anyone with a vagina. Those old friends you had before you met her, nope, can't talk to em or hang out with em anymore, coworkers? FUCK NO! If she even catches you with a coworkers number in your contacts list she goes ballistic! Family friends? Do they have a vagina? HELL NO! "Only if I'm there, too", "why do you _need_ to have female friends?", "only if you two aren't alone!".. It never ends with some of them, which leads to even more distrust and disinterest.. 

I could write a book on turn offs.. 

Turn ons..

Doing/buying things that actually matter! I HATE CARDS! I hate *everything* about the retarded custom to give _cards_... Birthday cards, Christmas cards, get well cards, congratulations cards, a new baby cards, wedding cards.. FUCK CARDS. They're *R E T A R D E D*. My mom insists on giving cards, OH! Not only her, but she INSISTS I give cards, too! "Come write your name!", "Did you get your sister a card for her birthday?!", etc... 

I couldn't give a shit less if I never received another card in my entire life! Whoever the engineer behind that shit was a goddamn genius! I bet some guy sitting at Hallmark looking at the profits dwindle by the day, boss comes down "What the fuck are we gonna do?! Think some shit up, quick!", dude paces all night till finally.. "We'll just tell em it's rude or inconsiderate not to! HA!" BOOM! Hallmark becomes a household brand.. 

A lawnmower, a new saw or wrench set, a kitchen appliance, a set of tires, this is the type of shit that is buying something that actually matters. Jewelry, clothes (I'll buy my own clothes, I know my size and style, there is less likelihood I'll take something back if I buy it myself, saves time), that sort of stuff will undoubtedly turn me off, I have no real use for any of it.. 

Baking. Cooking. _Wanting_ to do that, or even at least learning the basics, the fundamentals, is highly attractive. Not only does it add another check mark to my opinion on your level of competence because you're interested in learning another skill, but yet _another_ one on my opinion of your commitment to actually raising a family. What if I have to work and you're at home with the kid and he gets hungry? Are you just not gonna cook? Wait 'til I get home from work to cook dinner after he's been starving all day? Feed him cold cereal and PB&J sandwiches his whole life 'til he can cook for himself? 

Normal, natural skin over fake tan skin each and every single time. 

CCCC- A *C*lassy, *C*ompetent, *C*onfident, *C*hick


----------



## greenswag (Dec 31, 2012)

st0wandgrow said:


> I hear ya on the BJ's. I'm very visual, and the sight of a vagina/ass really gets me off. Looking down at someone sucking lil' st0w ...... not so much. It feels good and all, but I can go days without popping the cork from a BJ.


Same dude it takes me forever to get off with just a bj. If it's just sex I might last 20-30 minutes, not the greatest stamina with that. To counteract one thing I learned to do as a trick is have them head the best they can, mixing in a handjob when they're taking a breath or quick jaw break for maybe 15-20 minutes if I'm lucky to get off that quick, otherwise it'll take hours and of course eye contacted and such is needed. As soon as I finish from that I go at them and can last forever and will go until they need to beg to stop. 

Not only does this make you seem awesome to them at the moment, it's amazing how fast word gets around with the way girls gossip, news spreads like wild fire and next thing you know you have a shit ton more girls all trying to hit you up. I should add I will give them head before they give me head and anything else they want before hand, they LOVE foreplay and thankfully so do I


----------



## shagratt (Jan 1, 2013)

i like innocence.. fuck the nasty bitches. im a virgin and i want a virgin. big turnoff when they are thinking about nasty shit when fucking....


----------



## shagratt (Jan 1, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> lol Thanks T
> 
> Another turn off, constantly wanting to go through your shit!
> 
> ...


haha, im the opposite. if i had a girl who looked through my shit id be happy. it means she cares about what ur doing! if she minds her own business, she got somethin to hide yo


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jan 1, 2013)

shagratt said:


> haha, im the opposite. if i had a girl who looked through my shit id be happy. it means she cares about what ur doing! if she minds her own business, she got somethin to hide yo


I disagree. If she looks through my shit, she's insecure and untrustworthy. She thinks I'm hiding something. She's afraid I'm not telling her something.


----------



## hereshegrows (Jan 1, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> lol Thanks T
> 
> Another turn off, constantly wanting to go through your shit!
> 
> ...


You are amazingly well spoken, good on ya! It's great that you know exactly what you want but I think we need to keep in mind, we all have flaws of some sort or another. I believe it's all about balance in a person; certain less desirable characteristics I could tolerate in some people would be completely unacceptable in others. I know that's not really fair but for me it's about looking at the person as a whole. I find men very simple...feed me, love me, care for me and give me lots of intimacy and I'll be happy, that's most men. Us women tend to need more positive strokes in the way of physical or material manifestations to keep us happy. We want flowers, presents and complements. I know that's frustrating for most men but to us, one flower is just as great as a dozen...it still means you thought of us. (Maybe we are still very primitive and need to see our men arrive back at the end of the day carrying something they can present too us.) If we ever see your eye linger on a part of us we might not find attractive, we're going to need about ten positive things said to erase that feeling of inadequacy. Every woman hopes the man she's with finds her attractive...and that's why some women want the lights off. If a woman even thinks her man might be turned "off" by how she looks naked, it's all her mind will focus on during sex and it will be very difficult for her to have a good time...so, I say you men should think ahead and have a few candles by your bed...your
you are all so visual. Really, unless you got extremely lucky in the gene pool, we all look better in a little soft lighting, so do her and you that favour. I think it's a shame to see many young females putting on an "I'm so tough" act for attention when all they really want to for the male to be in the protector role. I don't know why that's gotten so prevalent but I hope there's a shift in that attitude soon. Mind you...I guess some guys are into that so I shouldn't judge. I think to be truly happy we need to start with being happy with ourselves and hopefully that positive energy will draw the right person in. I'd say something like ..."When you vibrate on the same frequency, you attract." ...and hope that sends my message without sounding too "weird and alternative." I see myself as a more "down to earth" person but I can accept everyone has their own ideas too. I believe what makes some people "click" and others not, is weather or not you have a common ground and most of the other "stuff" can be sorted out from there. I guess all I'm saying is, no one is perfect in every regard so I think we need to be careful not to close ourselves to someone because of a coffee cup left in the car when it might be spotless under the hood. On a personal note padawanbater2, you sound very intelligent, that's got to be intimidating for most of your girlfriends because we are not all born with that gift. Some of us are more kind than bright, more caring and giving than beautiful, more instinctively smart than academically gifted. Myself, I'm not trying to brag but men often find me attractive and intelligent too but I have to work very hard to hide my learning disability....(I'm so happy for a spell checker, at least it picks up that) Just sayen... Oh, and BTW, you say "fuck" a whole lot, that's something your girlfriend would have to overlook


----------



## Tragic420 (Jan 2, 2013)

Nice curves, ass that jiggles a bit. gripping hips tight. hair pulling biting, arching back, nails, hips rotating, exotic orgasmic sounds, toys, more toys. ropes, cuffs, blindfolds, gags. most things extreme. to be watched and watch, many many more........


----------



## cancer survivor (Jan 5, 2013)

turns me on is having young strippers for girlfreinds. i like fucking girls that 500 guys wanted to do that night but cant. guys always think there gonna get the stripper but cant! i live with 2 at all times, you gotta move them into your house and take care of their needs and they will take care of yours! plus they all love Lots of good pot and drugs!


----------



## Skuxx (Jan 6, 2013)

cancer survivor said:


> turns me on is having young strippers for girlfreinds. i like fucking girls that 500 guys wanted to do that night but cant. guys always think there gonna get the stripper but cant! i live with 2 at all times, you gotta move them into your house and take care of their needs and they will take care of yours! plus they all love Lots of good pot and drugs!


Yeah those are good ones to fuck. But for girlfriends??? um....... no..... I wouldn't trust a stripper. She is sucking dick in the VIP room to support her pill habit.

I used to know a guy that had 5 living with him. They were hot ass strippers from ukraine. And he had a stripper pole in one room. Good times.


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 6, 2013)

Turn off, when my girlfriend says I'm on my iPad on that weed forum to much. What. A. Bitch


----------



## ManWithTheHex (Jan 9, 2013)

You need a good mix of being attractive physically and in mind.


----------



## gioua (Feb 2, 2013)

herehegrows said:


> indeed manwithex, indeed. These pretty women with attitudes, I dont pay any attention to them...because they are ugly on the inside.


polar opposite of Heshegrows? 

(she needs to post more pics too btw.. )


----------



## rooky1985 (Feb 2, 2013)

Biggest turn on for me is indepedent women, don't get me wrong I will fix her car and other things I can. I mean can hold a job and could survive without my assistance, or raise our child if I passed away.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Feb 2, 2013)

A girl that can make me laugh.


----------



## hereshegrows (Feb 3, 2013)

gioua said:


> polar opposite of Heshegrows?
> 
> (she needs to post more pics too btw.. )


I don't need to post more pic's, you already know what I look like ...You are a handsome devil by the way. All that hair you have, I bet your wife is all over it Give her a little nudge on the shoulder for me and a "Way to go Sistah..."


----------



## gioua (Feb 3, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> I don't need to post more pic's, you already know what I look like ...You are a handsome devil by the way. All that hair you have, I bet your wife is all over it Give her a little nudge on the shoulder for me and a "Way to go Sistah..."


1. I'd like to call a vote on if you should or should not post more pics  board is 99.99999% male pretty sure the .000001% of ladies also would like to see more.. 
2. Hair? I am bald?  tried to give wifey a nudge last night.. but she reminded me.. her aunt is in town..


----------



## Joshua Ty (Feb 3, 2013)

I seen more sex lover here. Let me share this Men's Health Institute it help to enjoy sexual intimacy.


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 4, 2013)

Joshua Ty said:


> I seen more sex lover here. Let me share this Men's Health Institute it help to enjoy sexual intimacy.


Speking of sexual intimacy nice avatar is that you


----------



## sunni (Feb 4, 2013)

turn ons- someone smart, can hold a conversation, likes nature, HUMOR is a big thing, someone mature, I do enjoy myself some good ole slap stick humor once in a while but I need someone who can hold is own responsibilities drives, pays his bills on time , just be a grown up, act like one outside, someone who isn't going to make rude comments in public about others, someone who is genuinely a nice person

turn offs- someone who is down right mean, cheaters, people who talk badly about others, men who talk badly about other women they used to date.

Generally I'll give anyone a chance looks wise, I am not one to only go after people who are good looking, I am not shallow in that aspect, but if I do have to go for looks I'd say I favor men who are 6" and up , long hair, and muscular but on the thinner side


----------



## D3monic (Feb 4, 2013)

sunni said:


> turn ons- someone smart, can hold a conversation, likes nature, HUMOR is a big thing, someone mature, I do enjoy myself some good ole slap stick humor once in a while but I need someone who can hold is own responsibilities drives, pays his bills on time , just be a grown up, act like one outside, someone who isn't going to make rude comments in public about others, someone who is genuinely a nice person
> 
> turn offs- someone who is down right mean, cheaters, people who talk badly about others, men who talk badly about other women they used to date.
> 
> Generally I'll give anyone a chance looks wise, I am not one to only go after people who are good looking, I am not shallow in that aspect, but if I do have to go for looks I'd say I favor men who are 6" and up , long hair, and muscular but on the thinner side


Lol and yet some how I fit in there


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 10, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> I hope to keep this classy gentlemen, but from the female prospective, what turns us on is knowing that we turn you on. Making a woman feel appreciated for her beauty can really heat things up...say something nice...spend time touching us with our cloths on first...let us know you want us and we drive you crazy with desire and we'll be happy to please you in return...(well, me anyway the best lover I've ever know would take his time kissing and caressing me, he would take my cloths and tug them tight, synching them around me. Then he'd press himself against me letting me know what I was in for...he would lift me and pin me and would let me feel his strength...ooooh I miss him.


Why'd you stop there? I was just getting into it


----------



## hereshegrows (Feb 10, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Why'd you stop there? I was just getting into it


But Heph...you told me not to tell anyone about us!


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 10, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> But Heph...you told me not to tell anyone about us!


lol..In that case, keep going so I can brag to my SSP buds


----------



## hereshegrows (Feb 10, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> lol..In that case, keep going so I can brag to my SSP buds


Well, I would but if I go telling all your moves the rest of the guys would get all depressed about themselves.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Feb 10, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Well, I would but if I go telling all your moves the rest of the guys would get all depressed about themselves.


Yeah I suppose you're right, Mario _does_ lay the pipe lol


Too early to be clever! Good night hereshe  .. Oh and I'm gonna call you HSG from now on


----------



## Snowed (Feb 13, 2013)

hot.. sweaty, im pumping, hard, very hard. strong, long, slow, then fast.....

Then I get back from the gym, 3 pump, tell her g'night n pass out!


----------



## Me & My friend (Feb 13, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> Well, I would but if I go telling all your moves the rest of the guys would get all depressed about themselves.


I'm already "420 shades of green" with envy


----------



## ultraviolet pirate (Feb 21, 2013)

i got a thing for thick long haired blonde girls...and if they are shaved, im in cunnilingus heaven.


----------



## Indagrow (Feb 22, 2013)

sunni said:


> turn ons- someone smart, can hold a conversation, likes nature, HUMOR is a big thing, someone mature, I do enjoy myself some good ole slap stick humor once in a while but I need someone who can hold is own responsibilities drives, pays his bills on time , just be a grown up, act like one outside, someone who isn't going to make rude comments in public about others, someone who is genuinely a nice person
> 
> turn offs- someone who is down right mean, cheaters, people who talk badly about others, men who talk badly about other women they used to date.
> 
> Generally I'll give anyone a chance looks wise, I am not one to only go after people who are good looking, I am not shallow in that aspect, but if I do have to go for looks I'd say I favor men who are 6" and up , long hair, and muscular but on the thinner side


I was with you till the rude thing... I love putting people in there place if they are doing something I don't approve of in public, complete strangers hate me if they are in the wrong and I'm around because I call them out. Im a vigilante, I need a cape.


----------



## Budsworth (Mar 1, 2013)

I like a nice shaved muff with a nice hairy butthole


----------



## oldtimer54 (Mar 1, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> We talkin' Betty White old or Famke Janssen old?


what difference does it make homes he was getting head from someone who obviously loved it !
Gotta love a women who enjoys what she does


----------



## sunni (Mar 4, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> I was with you till the rude thing... I love putting people in there place if they are doing something I don't approve of in public, complete strangers hate me if they are in the wrong and I'm around because I call them out. Im a vigilante, I need a cape.


no i ment like oyu know how people iwll be "god shes so fat " to an overweight person in public i dont like that


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 6, 2013)

What if they are into a lil chub chub like my god she's fat hold me back



i know what you're saying.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 6, 2013)

sunni said:


> no i ment like oyu know how people iwll be "god shes so fat " to an overweight person in public i dont like that


If I saw someone do that I'd call them a dickhead right in front of the fat person


----------



## playallnite (Mar 14, 2013)

I like a woman that chews gum and talks dirty while she's getting effed.


----------



## NevaSmokedOut (Mar 14, 2013)

my gf (hot bad girl)+ me(average joe)x 4 joints/blunts smoked= AVN award winning amateur porn.


----------



## april (Mar 14, 2013)

Turn ons hmmm well thick muscular men who go after what they want, while being gentle  I luv it when a man kisses the back of my neck, shoulders omg instant goose bumps. The key to pleasing a women is reading her body language, keep her wet and begging for ur pork sword. I personally feel that u should focus on pleasing ur partner, their excitement is what gets me off


----------



## Rayne (Mar 14, 2013)

Give me a fit chick with a b or c cup. I'd prefer it if she were Vegan or Vegetarian.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 14, 2013)

Rayne said:


> Give me a fit chick with a b or c cup. I'd prefer it if she were Vegan or Vegetarian. I am vegan.


What if she wanted to fuck in bacon grease?


----------



## PetFlora (Mar 15, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I had the chance to be with a woman that old, I passed it up due to my age, it seemed a bit unusual to me at the time, I'm half her age.. Glad you enjoyed it though, you probably had twice the experience I would have had, so no regrets..
> 
> What was the best part? I'd think older women would be much more fine tuned to what they liked and what they knew other gent's liked, I'd imagine they'd be wonderful at giving head, am I right?


When I was 27 I hooked up with a hot woman who had a son my age. She was an eye opener for me. Went to her place. I sat on the couch, she sat on the floor across from me on the opposite side of the coffee table. She offered me a joint and handed me the matches. When I opened the flap, she had written inside _Do you want to fuck"!_ I smiled, and was looking at the matches while ripping one off to light. Then I heard in a loud voice_ "WELL?" 

_Awesome sex. Sad part is, I did not call her the next day and she never let me back in. I expected more, I mean this was the late 70s


----------



## PetFlora (Mar 15, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> I hope to keep this classy gentlemen, but from the female prospective, what turns us on is knowing that we turn you on. Making a woman feel appreciated for her beauty can really heat things up...say something nice...spend time touching us with our cloths on first...let us know you want us and we drive you crazy with desire and we'll be happy to please you in return...(well, me anyway the best lover I've ever know would take his time kissing and caressing me, he would take my cloths and tug them tight, synching them around me. Then he'd press himself against me letting me know what I was in for...he would lift me and pin me and would let me feel his strength...ooooh I miss him.


Yep, I love pre-foreplay. It always leads to the hottest sex


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 15, 2013)

I love a great smile. Something as simple as a smile from a chick can turn me on. Also a look in a womans eyes when she's looking at you, that's a turn on for me as well


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 15, 2013)

PetFlora said:


> When I was 27 I hooked up with a hot woman who had a son my age. She was an eye opener for me. Went to her place. I sat on the couch, she sat on the floor across from me on the opposite side of the coffee table. She offered me a joint and handed me the matches. When I opened the flap, she had written inside _Do you want to fuck"!_ I smiled, and was looking at the matches while ripping one off to light. Then I heard in a loud voice_ "WELL?"
> 
> _Awesome sex. Sad part is, I did not call her the next day and she never let me back in. I expected more, I mean this was the late 70s


That boldness is pretty damn hot!

How could someone turn that down!?


----------



## ilikecheetoes (Mar 15, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> If I saw someone do that I'd call them a dickhead right in front of the fat person


meh my wife and i both dog on fatasses in public. Not loudly but we enjoy discussing their grossness.
NO CHUBBIES


----------



## BustinScales510 (Mar 27, 2013)

PetFlora said:


> When I was 27 I hooked up with a hot woman who had a son my age. She was an eye opener for me. Went to her place. I sat on the couch, she sat on the floor across from me on the opposite side of the coffee table. She offered me a joint and handed me the matches. When I opened the flap, she had written inside _Do you want to fuck"!_ I smiled, and was looking at the matches while ripping one off to light. Then I heard in a loud voice_ "WELL?"
> 
> _Awesome sex. Sad part is, I did not call her the next day and she never let me back in. I expected more, I mean this was the late 70s


Was it written out or printed? She might of had a box full of those


----------



## May11th (Jun 13, 2013)

Get this thread going. I love fucking in public spots. So hot, I love foreplay and when I can get a lady off with my tongue 1st, then it adds for easier vaginal orgasms and increased sensitivity for her, every guy wants to hear his woman moan in delight because you cock feels thick and long. Ill be honest im not huge but I know that when a woman gasp for air when you go all the way in, its some good fucking. 

I have sex munchies now, fak.


----------

